
The Era of Easy Recycling May Be Coming to an End - tshannon
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-era-of-easy-recycling-may-be-coming-to-an-end/
======
aeternus
The article points out that there are significant benefits to single stream:

\- 80% recycle instead of 29% \- Fewer trucks \- Less fuel \- Fewer staff

Switching back to multi-stream is misguided. Even with multi-stream recycling
you still need to deal with contamination. It's going to be even harder to re-
educate people that are used to single stream.

Why not focus on better sorting solutions? It is easier to teach a machine
learning algorithm to sort based on computer vision than it is to get 325
million people to change their behavior.

------
fouc
It would be very helpful if Amazon's packaging was recyclable. Can we get
Amazon to do that?

